# Cooler Radio



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

If anyone has built one I want to see some pics and get a few ideas for the next one I build.
This is mine! 165qt still holds ice, Led lights, two charging ports for phones, 400 watt amp, 6 1/2" marine speakers all ran by a lawnmower battery thats connected to bolts for charging so it doesn't have to be removed. So far I have ran this thing for 16 hrs on a charge and it was still going strong when I turned it off. Also have 4" pvc that cradles it to float. Texans theme is painted on with Kraylon spary paint.


----------



## reaganhamilton (Jun 5, 2012)

my little brother built one,same size,but with a 600 watt boss amp 12 volt marine battery and 4 wet sound speakers and sub with the multi color rings that go around the speakers.


----------



## reaganhamilton (Jun 5, 2012)

here are some pics


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool looking, congrats!


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

reaganhamilton said:


> here are some pics


I bet your brother's sound really good with that sub. Wanted to add one to mine but didnt want to give up anymore cooler space, I might just have to do it next time.


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Law Dog said:


> Cool looking, congrats!


Thanks


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

how did you seal the back of the speakers? is it pvc pipe ends? ive been looking to build one of these.


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

txrednecktx said:


> how did you seal the back of the speakers? is it pvc pipe ends? ive been looking to build one of these.


Yes I used 6" pvc caps then sealed with premium waterproof sealent. Tried to heat the inside with a heat gun and sink the speakers instead of cutting and burnt a hole so I had to go with the caps. The caps butt all the way up to the outside layer of cooler so there is no knocking them out.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is mine. I have RGB lights that changes to any color i want and i can also set it to change with the music. I put it on casters so that i can roll it around also.


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

cajundiesel said:


> Here is mine. I have RGB lights that changes to any color i want and i can also set it to change with the music. I put it on casters so that i can roll it around also.


What size speakers?


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

JROD82 said:


> What size speakers?


6.5"


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

This one is not goin to supply the party to the people a mile down the river, but it does pack a punch for its size. And fits in my small raft with my buckys cooler perfect!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I built an Igloo Lunch Mate radio back in the late 80's when I drove tractor trailers. I was never in the same truck from day to day so I needed some tunes. I mounted the radio/cd in the lid which angled it toward me when it was strapped through the handle with the seat belt. I drilled a hole in the handle to allow the collapsible antenna from a portable radio to stick out where I could extend it for use or collapse it for portability. I then attached a 12 volt rechargeable specialty sealed battery to keep the clock & channels supported when unplugged. It would even play for a few hours on that battery which was secured with Velcro to the bottom. The power cord was an accordion cig. lighter extension. Speakers were 6" low profile Pioneers. It took me 8 Lunch Mates before I got it right. When I came home with the eigth one, my wife asked how many I was going to go through & I told her, "as many as it takes." 

Put 10's of thousands of miles on that Jam Box. I decommissioned it when I quit driving.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone had a problem with the temprature getting too hot in the cooler. I was thinking about trying to put some sort of ventilation and fan maybe. My last one had a car batery / pioneer head unit / speakers, and got pretty warm. It got hot and shut down once after I had it going for a few hours with the lid staying closed.


----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't had a problem with over heating. A little moister makes it half way up the plexiglass from the ice but does not make it to the amp so I think it helps stay cooler. I do leave the drain plug open at all time though to keep the moister down.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Every radio cooler that I have seen has had over heating issues at some point. A friend put threaded pvc pipes out the top of the cooler (just the depth of the lid and an inch above the top) so he can screw/unscrew to let more air in/out. Ive also seem mini computer fans on a few.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

*NICE*

Can you still utilize the cooler or no?? If s0 could you make one to sell?



jrod82 said:


> if anyone has built one i want to see some pics and get a few ideas for the next one i build.
> This is mine! 165qt still holds ice, led lights, two charging ports for phones, 400 watt amp, 6 1/2" marine speakers all ran by a lawnmower battery thats connected to bolts for charging so it doesn't have to be removed. So far i have ran this thing for 16 hrs on a charge and it was still going strong when i turned it off. Also have 4" pvc that cradles it to float. Texans theme is painted on with kraylon spary paint.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## JROD82 (Feb 8, 2013)

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> Can you still utilize the cooler or no?? If s0 could you make one to sell?


The one I made only uses about 1/4 of the ice chest and the rest still holds ice.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

University of Mary Hardin Baylor colors for my son. This is 1 of about 15 that I have upset the wife with over the years. When finished it was outfitted with 6x9 and 5 1/4 along with 4 channel amp and gel battery. Have a video I will load later.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Still have to finish, I installed solar panel and leds. Need to finish the charging system and a couple smaller things.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone has one for sale. Please PM me.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

What 12 volt battery performs the best? i.e. longest period of use before having to re-charge. I currently am using a trolling motor battery and typically get 8 hours out of it. What is everyone else using?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking to start a build. I've never done anything like this. Or if someone has o e for sale I'd be I interested. Pm me if so


----------

